# Anyone know of a good Lake District stopover with pub & toilets?



## cancunia (Sep 13, 2021)

Maybe a bit too much to expect, but I'm wondering if anyone can suggest somewhere in the Lakes where I can park my Pug Expert van overnight near to toilets & a pub? I don't mind paying for food and / or beer in exchange for parking or a stroll from parking to pub but would like early morning access to the loo so that I can set off in comfort.

Thanks


----------



## Chris356 (Sep 14, 2021)

Kendal cricket club £5 night loads pubs can recommend the barrel house has its in house brewery


----------



## cancunia (Sep 15, 2021)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Boris7 (Sep 24, 2021)

The Parkers Arms | www.parkersarms.co.uk
					






					www.parkersarms.co.uk


----------



## cancunia (Sep 25, 2021)

Boris7 said:


> The Parkers Arms | www.parkersarms.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks interesting, but not in the Lakes.
Their web site could do with a 'contact us' tab with map & phone number. Those details are there, but not immediate.


----------



## Chris356 (Sep 25, 2021)

We're at kenda cricket club there's torch possession on and beer festival at the new union pub


----------

